# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Powiększone węzły chłonne.

## mela

Witam serdecznie. 
Postanowiłam wejść na to forum, bo szczerze mówiąc zaczynam się trochę martwić. 
Kilka miesięcy temu zaczęła mnie boleć szyja (bardziej po bokach). Myślałam, że to może od tego, że źle sypiam. Ból czasem był uciążliwy, czasem mniej. Gdy budziłam się, szyja bolała, później jednak ból stawał się coraz mniejszy. W czasie jednego z takich "napadów" wyczułam u siebie powiększony węzeł chłonny szyjny. Byłam z tym u lekarza pierwszego kontaktu. Powiedział, żeby obserwować ten węzeł i te pod pachami. Węzeł od kilku miesięcy jest taki sam - ma gdzieś koło 1 cm, nie boli, jest miękki i przesuwalny. 

Ostatnio wybadałam u siebie także powiększony węzeł nadobojczykowy - jest malutki, ma około pół centymetra. Muszę się czasem nieźle nagimnastykować, żeby go znaleźć. Również jest miękki, przesuwa się, nie boli. Naczytałam się, że węzeł, który jest powiększony w takim miejscu może oznaczać ziarnicę. Szczerze powiem, że trochę się przeraziłam. 

Wczoraj sącząc piwo ze znajomymi poczułam, że zaczęło mnie kłuć po lewej stronie szyi. Kłucie było delikatne, chwilowe. Nie wiem, może to moja psychika tak działa? Słyszałam, że ból po alkoholu występuje właśnie przy ziarnicy. Dodam, że szyja dalej mnie pobolewa, może nie tak jak kilka miesięcy temu, ale pobolewa. 

Co o tym myśleć Mam iść do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu? Czy jeszcze poczekać? Zrobić badania? Może od razu onkolog? Mam się czego obawiać? 

PS. Nadmienię, że mam problem z zatokami. Budzę się często z podpuchniętymi powiekami i bólem w okolicach czoła, oczu i nosa. 

Proszę o opinie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Masz stan zapalny w zatokach. Węzły są  od tego by oczyszczać określony rejon ciała.
No więc czyszczą ale stan zapalny zatok się utrzymuje więc i one się utrzymują powiększone.
Za dużo się naczytałaś oo raku i to gotowe jest Ciebie spalić.
Zajmij się tym co widzisz że nawala tj zatokami.
Najlepiej przez  miesiąc zrób sobie codzienne płukanie zatok wodą (ciepłe 400ml ) z łyżką soli.
Możesz dodać 3 krople 3% jodyny. Dobrze wpływa na grzybicę.
W drugim tygodniu zaczną Ci wypływać różne brudy a w trzecim to już totalnie smoła.
Minie ci wszystko - do śmierci będziesz miała spokój.
Dopóki tego nie zrobisz , to nie idź do lekarza. Zapisze Ci antybiotyk i będziesz miała dylemat brać -nie brać.
Jak Ci nie pomoże, w co wątpię, to pomaszeruj do przychodni.

Pozdrawiam
Terapeuta

----------

